# which smoker should I get



## realtorterry (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi guys,  The wife & I just got our taxes done. It was a little better than we planned so we are going to splurge a little. Of course Im getting a new smoker. Just cant decide ( I know tuff break) I like the WSM & at home depot they have a new Brinkmann. I'm partial to the horizontal, but I hear sooooo much good stuff about the WSM. Kinda split?? Anybody know anything about this new Brinkmann Trailmaster?? I post a pic


----------



## les3176 (Feb 16, 2011)

nope i haven't heard about the new brinkmann....So i guess....get both!!!!LOL


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 16, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the WSM best choice i ever made


----------



## chefrob (Feb 16, 2011)

terry, i would go with the WSM....i've seen both and the brinkman is pretty thin and the firebox design is not very good. if that brinkman was thicker and better made i would say go horizontal. ever thought of sarching for an older OKJoe or bar-b-chef if you like horizontals, they are built much better and will out last that brinkman.


----------



## jeff 1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am pretty sure that is the Okie_joe with brinkmanns name on it that they sell at Home Depot.   for $879 right?


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 16, 2011)

Terry, I have seen both of the smokers, I have heard nothing but good things about the WSM, everyone seems to love them but I have never used one. The Brinkmann is a good looking smoker and I have used an older model Brinkmann SnP with mods and I love it. My advise to you would be shop around a bit more, you may find a smoker that you like better or is stronger built.  If you have used a horizontal you may be more pleased with something that you do not have to learn to use all over again, or you may want to go with some new type of smoker.  Look around, read everything you can on both and then buy what you will be comfortable with.  I know that is easy to say and not so easy to do but it's your hard earned money so go with what will make you happy. Good luck, and if I can be of any help to you please let me know.  May you enjoy what ever you decide to buy and may all of your smokes be great!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

If you want a well built, reliable, easy to use smoker I would get the WSM. I have one & it produces great Q with minimal effort. I would also suggest you get the 22.5 model. It will hold a lot of food & run 10-12 hours without adding charcoal. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks everybody.

I really like the horizontial & the brinkmann is a great looking unit with almost 250 more inchs of cooking area, & a easy to use ash tray at the bottom, but I don't think I can beat the WSM for ease? Just wonder how hard it is gettin to the bottom rack? Where do you set the top one when its hot?? Can you lay ribs all the way across our do you have to cut them??  You think they would have a model around here could view but i guess not??


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2011)

Sure looks like a nice smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> thanks everybody.
> 
> I really like the horizontial & the brinkmann is a great looking unit with almost 250 more inchs of cooking area, & a easy to use ash tray at the bottom, but I don't think I can beat the WSM for ease? Just wonder how hard it is gettin to the bottom rack? Where do you set the top one when its hot?? Can you lay ribs all the way across our do you have to cut them??  You think they would have a model around here could view but i guess not??


With the WSM you do have to decide where you are going to put the food. If it gets done early it goes on the top. I try to get everything to be done on the top first. Then just take the top grate off & wait for the food on the bottom to finish. If you have to take the top rack off to get at the bottom I just set it on a cookie sheet. The 22.5 model will easily hold full racks of ribs. The other consideration is the top rack runs about 10-15 degrees hotter than the bottom rack, so if your cooking ribs on the top & bottom, the one's on the top will be done first.


----------



## coacher72 (Feb 17, 2011)

Its a tough decision. I went through it almost a year ago. I was looking at buying a smoker and I looked at the masterbuilt electric smoker. When I decided to pull the trigger Sam's was out of them. I read here about the WSM 22.5 in smoker. It seemed that was the way I wanted to go. But for what ever reason when I was looking at them the store also was carrying the Yoder horizontal smokers. They are made of 1/4 steel. Very well built. There was something about tending the fire and smoke that appealed to me so I purchased the Yoder Wichita model and haven't been disappointed with the decision. Now the Yoder is quite a bit more expensive than the WSM. So, if money is an issue I don't think you would be disappointed in the WSM. A lot of people have a lot of success with theirs. The Yoder model I have will run around $1600. My rationalization was that it will be the last smoker I'll ever need to buy. They're built to last a lifetime.

The brinkman you posted, if it is made with heavy gauge steel it wouldn't be a bad choice. Their other models with the thinner metal seemed to require a lot of mods to get them to work right. The Yoder wouldn't. The only thing I bought as an accessory was a charcoal basket. It helped me with temp regulation and longer burns.

Here is the website for the Yoder if you are interested, atbbq.com

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 17, 2011)

How much is the horizontal in question? It's about half the weight of a Lang 36, which I think is about the same size. And the Lang uses 11ga steel. The Brinkman is probably 16, which is far thicker than the WSM. 

The horizontal should be the more efficient smoker/grill, if you use it often. One main reason why I didn't go for a WSM was the lack of efficiency - or not as efficient as I would like.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 17, 2011)

If Jeff 1 is correct about the price you can purchase the Lang 36 in 1/4 inch steel for less, if you don't confuse the math with sales tax and shipping.

I'm sure you will make the best decision for what you want to cook with.  As far as I'm concerned  I'd go with a good wood burner.  Not much to break on them and to me playing with the fire is part of the fun.

Al


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 17, 2011)

There both about the same price. The brinkmann seems heavy gauage, but I'm not very inclined in that area. I know its WAY thicker than the SnP model next to it? There is about 250 more grillestate with it too & a top rack. I kinda enjoy tending the fire also, just hoping not AS often as with my little smoker. With the ash tray on the bottom too I figure IF need be I can dump the ash on those long smokes.

I know with the WSM it will do those long smokes not problem & i'm hoping this would too.

Just seems so hard to choose with soo many good things from good people here about the WSM. Also with the WSM I can easily add a guru & rib-o-lator later with minimal problems or mods. Seems kinda like a pain though having to worry about the bottom rack cooking faster & having to make a place to sit the top rack while its still so hot when you can just lift one lid door & see, baste, reach it all??  Decisions Decisions


----------



## alblancher (Feb 17, 2011)

When you compare grill area don't forget that the end nearest the fire box gets pretty hot.  On my Okie Joe I end up not using about 1/3 of the grill, but then again, I didn't do any of the mods to it talked about on the board.

Al


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 17, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> There both about the same price. The brinkmann seems heavy gauage, but I'm not very inclined in that area. I know its WAY thicker than the SnP model next to it? There is about 250 more grillestate with it too & a top rack. I kinda enjoy tending the fire also, just hoping not AS often as with my little smoker. With the ash tray on the bottom too I figure IF need be I can dump the ash on those long smokes.
> 
> I know with the WSM it will do those long smokes not problem & i'm hoping this would too.
> 
> Just seems so hard to choose with soo many good things from good people here about the WSM. Also with the WSM I can easily add a guru & rib-o-lator later with minimal problems or mods. Seems kinda like a pain though having to worry about the bottom rack cooking faster & having to make a place to sit the top rack while its still so hot when you can just lift one lid door & see, baste, reach it all??  Decisions Decisions




If they are both the same price, I'd go for the Brinkman. The Brinkman should also be more efficient, as I stated above, so there might not be any actual "fire attending" aside from starting the fire. 

If you like sitting by the fire, and watching the fire, why would you want a Guru? That's as simple as it gets. 

I've had non-efficient smokers and super-efficient smokers. If I had the choice, regardless of looks or weight, I'd take the more efficient cooker any day of the week.


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 17, 2011)

Terry, Here are my food capacity specs for a 22.5" WSM:

Using a 4 rib rack, which I use a lot,12 slabs of spares, 6 top, 6 bottom at a time.

Four slabs of spares laying down at a time. 

Using a 4 rib rack, 10 slabs of B-BY's, 5 top, 5 bottom at a time.

Six 10lb butts at a time.

Two very large briskets at a time.

Four small briskets at a time.

Twelve mega Dino-Bones at a time.

Way more abt's that you can eat at a time.

My vote is the 22.5" WSM and the ease of use. Check out Sears online store, I think they were around $320.00. If they can ship to store then it is a steal.


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks ribking thats ALOT of good information. I would never think you could fit that much meat on there. So I see your set-up in your avatar. Do you have a place or something special to hold the top rack when its hot?


----------



## porked (Feb 17, 2011)

Terry,

Check out the new "patio" smoker Lang came out with. There's a video on their website, I saw it just today. Nice little setup and it's a LANG, nuff said.


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 17, 2011)

Porked said:


> Terry,
> 
> Check out the new "patio" smoker Lang came out with. There's a video on their website, I saw it just today. Nice little setup and it's a LANG, nuff said.




But are also considerably more expensive. Not to mention the cost to ship 365lbs, and state tax (I believe).


----------



## alblancher (Feb 17, 2011)

They don't charge Georgia State Tax if shipping outside of Georgia.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 18, 2011)

The Brinkmans I've seen at the local HD seem pretty cheesy, lids were wobbly, firebox looked small and it just didn't look worth the money....I also saw some at Lowes that looked a little heavier made, more like the model you've shown. If going with the WSM, I would definitely go with the larger model. I saw a small one at a local farm store and they looked to little for ribs or such IMHO. They had one of those green eggs on display as well.....800 bucks and it was small but I've heard some people swear by them


----------



## symansaysbbq (Feb 23, 2011)

I will put another one into the mix. Has anyone used this one? You have to options. Side fire box, or run it as a charcoal grill.














[h3]Landmann Black Dog 42XT Grill and Smoker  $349.99[/h3]
Cook up some smoke-flavored perfection. Crank handle adjusts charcoal grate to multiple cooking positions, and large vents create excellent heat control. Cook by smoke and indirect heat with the offset firebox (15"L x 17"W). A large, grill-bottom tray (29.75"L x 17"W) makes cleanup a snap. Large front doors and a side door for adding charcoal and wood. Stainless steel temperature gauge and handles. Heavy-duty wheels and castors. Some assembly required.
*Dimensions:* 57"L x 24.5"W x 43.5"D.
*Weight: *140 lbs.


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 23, 2011)

SymanSaysBBQ said:


> I will put another one into the mix. Has anyone used this one? You have to options. Side fire box, or run it as a charcoal grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first Brinkman posted is going to be the better smoker. The Landmann above, would probably be the better griller or have better options for grilling.


----------



## lubbocksmoker (Feb 23, 2011)

You may already know this but lowes has them (WSM) for $299.99 with free shipping to the store. I checked aimtofind.com and they are listed as $363.00


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2011)

LubbockSmoker said:


> You may already know this but lowes has them (WSM) for $299.99 with free shipping to the store. I checked aimtofind.com and they are listed as $363.00




That's for the 18" not the 22.5"


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 24, 2011)

WSW all the way, you wont be disappointed.


----------

